# Tina Fey does a great Sarah Palin Parody :lol:



## daybean (Sep 14, 2008)

damn, tina fey is hotter than palin!


----------



## Elysian (Sep 14, 2008)

i saw this on another forum, and i actually thought it was palin, until they corrected me and told me who it was. she's uncanny.


----------



## ohio_eric (Sep 14, 2008)

Tine Fey nailed Palin. It's almost alittle creepy how close it is.


----------



## sakeido (Sep 14, 2008)

God Tina Fey is so, so, so, hot. And funny and smart too! I'm going to need to start stalking her.


----------



## Xtremevillan (Sep 14, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Tine Fey nailed Palin. It's almost alittle creepy how close it is.



...:1


----------



## Splees (Sep 15, 2008)

except, her accent is wrong.


----------



## DelfinoPie (Sep 15, 2008)

ohio_eric said:


> Tine Fey nailed Palin. It's almost alittle creepy how close it is.



I would nail either...or both. But I'd give extra attention to Tina Fey...she seems the grateful type


----------



## Metal Ken (Sep 15, 2008)

"I can see russia from my house!"


----------



## Codyyy (Sep 15, 2008)

sakeido said:


> God Tina Fey is so, so, so, hot. And funny and smart too! I'm going to need to start stalking her.



Same


----------



## xXxPriestessxXx (Sep 15, 2008)

That was great.


----------



## eleven59 (Sep 15, 2008)

Metal Ken said:


> "I can see russia from my house!"



That got me too


----------



## YYZ2112 (Sep 15, 2008)

eleven59 said:


> That got me too



Same here! That was a great line.


----------



## Lee (Sep 15, 2008)

Tina Fey nailed her accent


----------

